# Frühjahrsputz im Forum?

## slick

Zugegeben, bis zum Frühling ist noch Zeit, aber was besser werden soll braucht Zeit.   :Wink:  Darum starten wir Moderatoren diesen Frühjahrsputz-Thread. Dieser soll kein n-ter Meckerthread werden, sondern wir erwarten konstruktive Vorschläge was wir oder auch ihr tun könnt um das deutsche Forum (natürlich incl. Subforen) noch besser zu machen. Müssen evt. Forenregeln aktualisiert werden? Soll/Muss ein allgemeiner Feedback-Thread eingerichtet werden? Wo müssen Übersichtsthreads geschaffen werden um evt. unnötige DUPs zu vermeiden? und ... und ... und ... Was fällt euch dazu ein? Was würdet ihr verbessern?

2006-04-29 unsticky --Earthwings

----------

## Finswimmer

Als Idee:

Jeder Threadstarte mit einem Problem soll am Ende, wenn der Thread Solved ist folgendes reinschreiben:

Problembeschreibung und Lösung

Die Problembeschreibung hat er ja schon am Anfang erstellt, also Copy and Paste.

Die Lösung ist meinstens etwas, was ein andere geschrieben hat, oder die Kombination aus mehreren Antworten.

Damit hätte ein Suchender nicht das Problem sich alle Antworten durchzulesen (bei Diskussionen ist sowas nicht möglich) und würde schneller zum Ziel kommen.

Sollte ihn der Weg interessieren, kann er ja alles durchlesen.

Ich denke, das würde eine enorme Steigerung bei der Problemlösung mit sich bringen.

Damit das klappt muss natürlich jeder sich daran halten, und vor allem [SOLVED] vor sein Thema schreiben.

Tobi

----------

## amne

Das Thema mit solved-Tags wurde schon mehrfach im englischen Teil des Forums diskutiert. Es steht zwar jedem User frei, seine Threads mit [SOLVED] zu markieren (was gewisse Vorteile hat), jedoch was wenn ein weiterer User noch ein Problem hat und in diesem Thread weiterpostet - aufgrund des solved-Tags schaut aber keiner mehr rein?

Das Hauptproblem ist jedoch rein organisatorischer Natur - wer sollte denn alle Threads auf eine Lösung überprüfen und gegebenenfalls Sanktionen gegen User verhängen, die kein SOLVED machen oder keine Zusammenfassung der Lösung schreiben? Wäre ein Forum, dass User zu einer Zusammenfassung zwingt wirklich attraktiv?

Insofern sehe ich in der ganzen Sache nur viel bürokratischen Overhead, der relativ geringen Nutzen hat.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee. Ich wollte das ja nie als Zwang.

Ich dachte nur, wenn man sowas als Idee, genau wie das SOLVED, in die Forenregeln aufnimmt, oder ihr als Moderatoren das mal postetn, dass es einem halt gewisse Suchaktionen verkürzt.

Und weiterführende Fragen, die durch das gleiche Problem aufgetreten sind, kann man ja drin lassen, liest ja vielleicht doch jemand.

Und bei Fragen, die nichts mehr damit zu tun haben, und in die Kategorie "Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ...", die könnte man ja rausschneiden und seperat als Thread aufmachen.

Ansonsten finde ich das Forum sehr gut.

Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ihr das denkt.

Das Diskussionsforum...Ist das nur für Diskussionen rund um Gentoo, oder darfs da auch um gesamt Linux gehen.

Wenn nicht könnte man das, evtl noch differenzieren.

Also zb. 

Scripte, die gentoospezifisch sind, in das eine. 

Diskussionen ob gewisse Hardware unter Linux geht, in das andere...

Tobi

----------

## amne

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Nee. Ich wollte das ja nie als Zwang.
> 
> Ich dachte nur, wenn man sowas als Idee, genau wie das SOLVED, in die Forenregeln aufnimmt, oder ihr als Moderatoren das mal postetn, dass es einem halt gewisse Suchaktionen verkürzt.
> 
> 

 

Schon klar, das Problem das ich eben sehe: Wenn es in die Forenregeln aufgenommen würde hätte es einen offiziellen Touch - daher ist dort IMO nicht wirklich der richtige Platz dafür. Es gibt aber auch im englischen Forum durchaus diverse Bewegungen, die sich z.B. via Signatur der Beteiligten verbreiten so wie die "Adopt an unanswered post"-Initiative oder auch User, die irgendwas mit [SOLVED]-Tags propagieren. Damit ist dann auch klar, dass es sich nicht um ein offizielles Dogma handelt.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Was ich mal bemerken möchte, es gibt ja den Häufige Probleme und Lösungen-Thread. Ich denke der Ansatz war sehr gut, allerdings habe ich gemerkt das sowas sehr pflegebedürftig ist, vor allem wenn man sich der aktuellen Probleme und diverser DUPs annimmt. Von daher schläft  der Thread momentan etwas vor sich hin. Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz mit einer Linkssammlung zu den "üblichen" Verdächtigen aka "Notebookkauf" oder "Empfehlung xyz" ganz gut. Ist nur die Frage wie man dies vielleicht verbessern könnte. Inte hatte mal den Vorschlag alle "klassischen" Hardware-Empfehlungs-Threads in einem solchem Link-Thread zusammen zu fassen. Eine gute Idee, aber auch die will dann gepflegt werden. Wie kam der "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen"-Thread überhaupt an? Ich denke doch positiv oder?

----------

## Marlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> ... im englischen Forum durchaus diverse Bewegungen, ... so wie die "Adopt an unanswered post"-Initiative ...

 

Wäre es denn technisch möglich, für die Unterforen ein 

View unanswered posts 

einzurichten?

[Edit]

Hab noch mal kurz durchgeklickt über "Beiträge der letzten 7 Tage anzeigen". Da sind 16 Beiträge unbeantwortet.

[Edit]

----------

## ConiKost

Wie wäre es mit einem Stage1 Forum ?

Sprich für die User die eine machen ?

----------

## chrib

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Wie wäre es mit einem Stage1 Forum ?
> 
> Sprich für die User die eine machen ?

 

Also das muss mein Erachtens nicht unbedingt sein. Wer unbedingt eine Stage 1 Installation machen will, kann genauso gut in den offiziellen Foren um Hilfe fragen.

----------

## Qubit

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wie kam der "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen"-Thread überhaupt an? Ich denke doch positiv oder?

 

Meiner Meinung nach genau der richtige Ansatz!

Vielleicht könnte man die Aufmerksamkeit auf diesen noch 

in irgendeiner Form erhöhen?

Qubit

----------

## UncleOwen

 *amne wrote:*   

> Das Thema mit solved-Tags wurde schon mehrfach im englischen Teil des Forums diskutiert. Es steht zwar jedem User frei, seine Threads mit [SOLVED] zu markieren (was gewisse Vorteile hat), jedoch was wenn ein weiterer User noch ein Problem hat und in diesem Thread weiterpostet - aufgrund des solved-Tags schaut aber keiner mehr rein?

 

Dann soll er 'nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ist ja schliesslich ein anderes Problem.

----------

## b3cks

 *Qubit wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Wie kam der "Häufige Probleme und Lösungen"-Thread überhaupt an? Ich denke doch positiv oder? 
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach genau der richtige Ansatz!
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man die Aufmerksamkeit auf diesen noch 
> ...

 

Sehe ich genauso. In den letzten Monaten gab es hier (im deutschen Forum) so einige neue User, die immer wieder neue Threads mit allseits bekannten Problemen aufgemacht haben. Ich kriege bei sowas echt 'nen Hals, weil ich selber einige Foren betreibe und weiß nervig das als Mod/Admin ist immer wieder aufräumarbeit wegen solcher User leisten zu müssen. Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die Leute nicht richtig suchen und genau das auch noch als Ausrede benutzen ("Ich habe gesucht, aber nichts gefunden."). Meiner Meinung nach sollte Versucht werden die Probleme zu kozentrieren (also ein Thread für zusammengehörige Probleme) und von meiner Seite aus könnten Mods/Admins dies bezüglich auch härter durchgreifen.

----------

## amne

 *UncleOwen wrote:*   

> Dann soll er 'nen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ist ja schliesslich ein anderes Problem.

 

Ich meinte eher den Fall, dass der User Probleme mit der Lösung des gleiche Problems hat und deshalb nachhaken will.

----------

## manuels

moin,

ich weiss nicht, ob es in diesen thread gehört, aber seit wann wird unter jedem topic in der liste der nutzername des thread-starters angezeigt.

ich finde das _total_ unübersichtlich...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Tschö mit ö

Manuel

----------

## Earthwings

 *manuels wrote:*   

> moin,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, ob es in diesen thread gehört, aber seit wann wird unter jedem topic in der liste der nutzername des thread-starters angezeigt.
> 
> ich finde das _total_ unübersichtlich...  
> ...

 

Siehe Forum Übersicht

Ist mittlerweile aber insofern "behoben", als dass man es im Profil deaktivieren kann (und standardmäßig deaktiviert ist).

----------

## hoschi

Wenn ich jetzt danach frage andere Smilies...

Ach ne, lieber nicht   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Earthwings

Die Diskussion gabs mal irgendwann, neue Smileys wurden aber mehrheitlich abgelehnt.

----------

## x86power

Könnte man nicht mal eine Sammlung von conf dateien machen?

Ich meine jeder sollte mal seine confs + hardware posten.

Ich denke so könnte man vielen leuten gerade mit der xorg Konfiguration helfen. Ich selber hätte mir sowas oft gewünscht. 

Des weiteren bin ich dafür dass wenn jemand ein Problem gelöst hat sollte er gleich beim Anfangspost schreiben was er probiert hat und wie ers am ende gelöst hat bzw. was alles bei ihm nicht funktioniert hat.

So könnte man schneller Anleitungen für Probleme erstellen und zB ins wiki einpflegen.

Was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## slick

Keine schlechte Idee, aber wie will man das ins Forum bringen? Letzendlich wäre die einfachste Lösung ein "Config-Thread". Sowas sollte schnell aufgesetzt sein. Ob dann Resonanz da ist weiß ich allerdings nicht. 

Ansonsten stelle ich fest aufgrund des relativ geringen Feedbacks hier scheinen hier alle zufrieden zu sein. Also ist ein Frühjahrsputz wohl garnicht nötig!?

----------

## x86power

Der Config Thread ist auf jedenfall eine Gute Idee. Man müsste es aber des öfteren "ausmisten" damits für alle übersichtlich bleibt.

Gruß

----------

## Finswimmer

Da ist aber die Frage, inwieweit das nicht bei Wiki besser aufgehoben ist.

Denn:

Ich stelle eine xorg.conf rein. User X sieht, dass die nicht optimal ist, postet was dazu.

Dann müsste ich das ja nun ändern, oder User X es ändern und ich lösche meinen Beitrag.

Zumal da ganz schnell ein Durcheinander entstehen wird, wenn z.b 3 Config Dateien durchgesprochen werden.

Tobi

----------

## x86power

Naja man könnte ja ein private nachricht zwecks Verbesserungsgründen schicken und dann mit edit ändern.

Aber ihr habt schon recht. Ein Forum ist für sowas ungeignet. Vielleicht sollte man da ein Projekt starten mit einer Homepage auf die dann verwiesen werden kann.

Oder eine Sektion im wiki. Gibts ja schon saveuseflags oder so.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hoffe, der Thread ist noch aktuell.

Zum Thema "Solved": 

Was verdammt cool wäre, wäre ein Button, der das [Solved] in den Titel setzt.

Müsste so sein, denke ich:

Nur beim ersten Beitrag sichtbar, und auch nur von Mods und Threadstarter anklickbar.

Da der Titel auf 80 Zeichen oder so begrenzt ist, und man ja nichts abschneiden will, könnte man dafür ja eine eigene Spalte / Symbol machen.

(Einen grünen Haken oder so)

Ich denke, wenn wir sowas hier hätten, würde das viel mehr genutzt werden, denn, auch wenn ich das immer mache, finde ich es doch mehr als lästig. 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

Ist sie umsetzbar?

Tobi

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was verdammt cool wäre, wäre ein Button, der das [Solved] in den Titel setzt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der Idee?

 

Halte ich für eine schlechte Idee.. Wieso soll wieder jemand stundenlang im Code rumwurschteln, diesen "Patch" bei jedem neuen phpBB Release wieder einpflegen und das  für etwas was man mittels einem Mausklick und 8 Buchstaben/Zeichen selber lösen kann?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Earthwings

Umsetzbar wäre das sicherlich, gab die Diskussion auch schon mal. Viele Moderatoren halten aber wenig von dem [solved] Kram, da es meistens irreführend ist. Nichts ist ärgerlicher, als in einem [solved] Thread zu lesen, dass der Threadstarter sein Problem dadurch gelöst hat, dass er sein System neu installiert hat, dass sich sich das Problem einfach in Luft aufgelöst hat, dass es durch ein "emerge -uD world" verschwand, oder dass er den Thread mal auf [solved] gesetzt hat, weil er sich nicht mehr mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Diese Beispiele sind keineswegs an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

----------

## oscarwild

Moinmoin,

technisch gibts von meiner Seite eigentlich nichts, was verbesserungsbedürftig wäre.

Damit dieses Forum inhaltlich aber die Qualität behält, die es besitzt, und so sehr ich im Allgemeinen gegen Überreglementierung bin, würde ich mir eine etwas striktere Durchsetzung der Forenregeln in manchem Thread wünschen, so z.B. Beispiel im diesem Thread. Jemand, der nicht in der Lage ist, sein Problem zu kommunizieren, und auf Hilfe auch noch patzig reagiert, sollte von den Mods entsprechend zur Brust genommen werden. Anstelle der Allgemeinheit, die sich - in meinen Augen - zurecht beschwert.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## amne

Meine beiden Kommentare in diesem Thread waren an alle gerichtet - mir persönlich ist es relativ egal "wer angefangen hat". Klar, es gibt dumme Fragen, aber ebenso gibt es darauf oft nicht allzu passende Antworten und so schaukelt sich das dann hoch. Daher sollten sich wenn sowas passiert alle Beteiligten zusammenreissen - mir liegt nichts an Schuldzuweisungen, hauptsache der Umgangston kehrt wieder zur Normalität zurück.

----------

## Finswimmer

So, noch ne Idee von mir *gg*

Ich klicke auf ein Topic. Dann öffnet sich der erste Beitrag.

Es kann allerdings sein, dass ich den schon gelesen habe, und an dem 15. interessiert bin, der neu ist.

Dann könnte ich die "Spring zum letzten Beitrag" Funktion nutzen.

Sind in der Zwischenzeit aber 5 neue Beiträge erschienen, gibts Probleme.

Weiß nicht, inwieweit das geht.

Aber ich wünsche mir einen Button, wahlweise auch direkt der Topic Name (würde mir am Besten gefallen), mit dem ich automatisch zum ersten neuen Beitrag innerhalb dieses Threads springen kann.

Tobi

----------

## amne

Entweder ich steh auf der Leitung oder du kennst das kleine Symbol vor dem Titel (wenn man in der Übersicht ist) nicht. Gelb signalisiert neue Beiträge - und wenn man draufkommt, wird man zum neuesten Beitrag weitergeleitet? Oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?

----------

## Finswimmer

Nee. Kannte ich bis eben nicht.

Gut, so sollte jedes Problem gelöst werden  :Wink: 

Danke

Achja, und auch wenn es hier nicht großartig hingehört:

Nen dickes Lob an alle Moderatoren, die eine sehr gute Arbeit leisten, vor allem in Bezug auf die ganzen doppelten Einträge/Fragestellungen!

Weiter so!!

Und wenn man euch irgendwann mal helfen kann, sagt Bescheid...

Tobi

----------

## amne

Danke!

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und wenn man euch irgendwann mal helfen kann, sagt Bescheid...

 

Da wir nicht alle Threads selbst lesen können ist uns viel geholfen, wenn wir auf "problematische" Threads in welcher Form auch immer (falsches Forum, Spam, Flamewars, etc) hingewiesen werden. Vielleicht sollten wir dafür einmal wirklich einen Feedbackthread anlegen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Jo, wenn da ein Thread ist, ist das besser, als wenn ich jedem Mod eine PN schicke...

--> Frühjahrsputzvorcshlag  :Wink: 

Ciao

Tobi

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber ich wünsche mir einen Button, wahlweise auch direkt der Topic Name (würde mir am Besten gefallen), mit dem ich automatisch zum ersten neuen Beitrag innerhalb dieses Threads springen kann.

 

jo und sonst gibts noch rechts neben dem " Last Post " author ein kleines weißes icon. da kommst du auch zum letzten beitrag

cheers

----------

## amne

So, da ist er:

Regelverstösze, deplazierte Threads, DUPs, etc - hier posten

Mal schauen ob das funktioniert.

----------

## tost

Wieso wird deswegen nicht eine Art "Meldesystem" eingebaut ?

Report Posts

tost

----------

## amne

Wurde hier schon einmal diskutiert, aber eher abgelehnt. Bisher sind wir im deutschen Forum ohne ausgekommen, mal schauen was der Feedback-thread bringt.

----------

## tost

Mir ist es mehr oder weniger egal, bislang wurde der deutsche Teil des Forums auch verschont.

>Ich werde mich dafür einsetzen, dass dies auch so bleibt..

tost

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich hätte da nun doch auch einmal eine Idee  :Smile: 

In letzter Zeit häufen sich hier die Threads, bei denen noobs einfach wild drauf los posten ohne sich vorher die Spielregeln angesehen zu haben. Ich persönlich weise möglichst immer darauf hin, finde diesen Umstand jedoch bemühend. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass die User gezwungen werden die Spielregeln VOR dem ersten Post zu lesen und dies zu bestätigen?

Das hätte den Vorteil, dass ich solchen Usern nicht mehr antworten müsste sondern sie genau so gefliessentlich ignorieren könnte, wie diese die Regeln ignorieren  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## hoernerfranz

also ich möchte hier eine lanze zugunsten von toleranz und nachsicht gegenüber (zugegebenermassen manchmal nerviger) 'n00b-postings' brechen.

denn:

- jeder von uns hat irgendwannmal mit wenig sachkenntnis angefangen

- RTFM und forensuche sind oft schwierig wenn es schon schwerfällt, ein problem richtig zu artikulieren/beschreiben

- die meisten user nehmen es ernst, wenn sie auf eigene versäumnisse hingewiesen werden

- die wenigen, die sich trotz guter ratschläge querstellen kann man auch im verlauf eines threads noch disziplinieren, das muss nicht gleich beim ersten ungeschickten post sein

- last not least: auch mods/gurus und sonstige auskenner wissen nicht alles und haben objektiv betrachtet auch nicht immer recht.

ich finde, das klima hier im forum ist i.a. gut, deswegen sollte man das alles nicht überbewerten -

die anmerkungen habe ich geschrieben weil ich gerade in letzter zeit woanders festgestellt habe, wohin es führt, wenn die mods bzw. (selbsternannten) experten meinen, ein allzu strenges regiment führen zu müssen: besserwisserei, überheblichkeit, neid, missgunst und misstrauen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich finde die Idee, dass jeder neuer User sich die Forenregeln durchlesen soll, ziemlich gut...

Nicht unbedingt, damit andere User sie mit dem Verweis auf die Forenregeln ignorieren, sondern schlicht und einfach, weil da auch gute allgemeine Sachen drinne stehen (sollten)

So zum Beispiel:

Höflich bleiben (eine Selbstverständlichkeit, kann man aber nicht oft genug sagen)

Alles unbezahlte "Dienste", freiwillig, kein Anspruch auf Richtigkeit und persönlichen Vorwürfen, wenn etwas nicht klappt

Richtige Encodierung, damit alle Umlaute sauber lesbar sind

Richtiges Aussehen...Code in [ code ] und richtiges Quoten...

Forensuche und Google vorher nutzen...

Aus diesen Gründen fände ich es wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn sowas zur Pflicht wird.

Tobi

----------

## slick

 *amne wrote:*   

> So, da ist er:
> 
> Regelverstösze, deplazierte Threads, DUPs, etc - hier posten
> 
> Mal schauen ob das funktioniert.

 

Also der Thread ist finde ich ein echter Gewinn. Habe bisher ca. 5-7 Posts dort vorgefunden und das Problem, meist Verschiebungen oder DUPs, gelöst. Mein Dank daher auch allen bisherigen Postern dort.

Wie ich wieder so über den Häufige Probleme und Lösungen-Thread nachdachte, wie wäre es mit einem extra FAQ-Forum? Dort kann jeder entweder zu einem typischen Problem oder zu typischen Threads (aka Welches Notebook?) einen Thread eröffnen und dort entweder die einfache Lösung (simpel, da sonst Doku-Forum) oder aber ein Linksammlung (zu Threads) posten. Wäre dann sowas wie der Häufige Probleme und Lösungen-Thread, halt nur als Forum. 

Also hatte mir das so vorgestellt das es aber jeweils nur ein Post je Thread gibt, nicht dass es dort auch zu Diskussionen führt. Antworten im Sinne von weiteren Links o.ä. als Ergänzungen werden dann durch den Threadstarter in das Eingangspost übernommen. 

Hat den Vorteil das jeder einfach dazu beitragen kann und ist auch einfach zu moderieren. Zu klären wäre allerdings was mit Thread passiert die dann dort angelegt werden aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll sind. Bleiben die dann da oder werden die ins Diskussionsforum verschoben um eine saubere FAQ zu haben? Auch wäre eine sinnvoll Abgrenzung zum Dokumentationsforum zu finden, aber ich denke das würde sich dann selbst regeln.

----------

## Finswimmer

Finde ich eine sehr gute Idee, da dann ein sehr guter Überblick gewährleistet wird...zb. man kann endlich richtig suchen, und bekommt nicht nur einen Thread angezeigt.

Threads, die nicht ins FAQ Forum passen, werden ins Diskussionsforum verschoben, und solange daran herumgefeilt, bis es in Ordnung ist, und dann wird einfach das Wichtigste daraus ins FAQ gepostet...

Die Idee gefällt mir  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## derflo

 *Quote:*   

> Also hatte mir das so vorgestellt das es aber jeweils nur ein Post je Thread gibt, nicht dass es dort auch zu Diskussionen führt. Antworten im Sinne von weiteren Links o.ä. als Ergänzungen werden dann durch den Threadstarter in das Eingangspost übernommen. 

 

Na ja die Idee ist schon gut, aber da sehe ich das Problem, das dann dort nur eine Meinung steht, es gibt ja nicht immer genau eine Lösung oder Möglichkeit, sondern n Lösungen, das würde dort fehlen.

----------

## slick

Ich glaube Du hast nicht ganz verstanden wie ich es meine.

Also zum Beispiel könnten man einen Thread "Hardware-Empfehlungen" aufmachen. Darin werden dann als Threads wo es um neue Nootebooks, USB-Sticks oder sowas geht verlinkt. Hat den Vorteil man hat alle auf einen Blick. Und wenn halt jemand einen neuen Thread findet der da mit rein müßte weil es der X-te Notebook-Thread ist postet er den Link als Antwort und der Threadstarter pflegts mit ein. Die Mods können ja dann die dann eingearbeiteten Posts wieder entfernen, wenn z.B. ein done vom Threadstarte darunter wäre, was allerdings jetzt gedanklich noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.

Oder anderes Beispiel: "Wie deinstalliere ich KDE?", da braucht man nur eine kleine Linksammlung zu den Threads mit den Möglichkeiten anlegen, nicht die verschiedenen Lösungen selbst da posten.

Natürlich könnte man das erstmal ohne Subforum antesten, mit Threads mit [FAQ] o.ä. im Titel.

----------

## derflo

Ok das hört sich schon vernünftiger an. Dann bin ich dafür.

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich bin ein Leichenfledderer  :Wink: 

Was ist eigentlich aus der Idee vom Slick geworden? (Die, die hier als letztes angesprochen wurde)

Nun aber mein Vorschlag:

Wie wäre es, wenn man die automatische Benachrichtigung auf einen Zeitintervall festlegen kann?

Mir persönlich würde es reichen, dass ich immer nachts um 12 eine Email bekomme.

Denn so bekomme ich zu jedem Post eine Mail, wobei es oft so ist, dass ich schon vorher den Post gelesen habe.

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also erst mal ein großes Lob vorweg. Ich finde dieses Forum schon recht genial. So wie es geführt und wie wir auch manchmal in den Arsch getreten werden, ist schon die richtige Mischung.

Was Sinn ergeben würde, ist so etwas wie häufigste Probleme. Aber das würde wohl eher in die Doku gehören als in das Forum. Also es müsste irgendwo ganz groß stehen, dass man eigentlich nach jedem Update ein revdep-rebuild machen sollte. An dieser Tatsache bin ich anfangs auch sehr häufig gescheitert. Klar, es ist nicht nach jedem nötig, aber manchmal knallt es heftig, weil man genau das nicht gemacht hat. Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich neu installiert habe, bevor ich diesen Befehl kannte.

Ansonsten, Forenregeln lesen finde ich nett, also ich habe dass das erste Mal gemacht, nachdem ich hier schon einige Zeit überlebt habe. Ich denke mal, 90% dessen, was da drinsteht, sollte für einen normalen Umgang in einem Forum selbstverständlich sein.

Newbies mit Problemen stören mich eigentlich nicht, auch wenn sie immer die gleichen Fragen stellen. Entscheidend ist der Ton und die Einstellung. Also wenn man jemanden nur zeigen muss, wo es steht, dann habe ich da kein Problem mit. Auch wir haben alle mal angefangen und wussten auch nach einem Monat nicht alles. Aber da ist der Ton schon sehr entscheidend.

----------

## l3u

Ich bin nach wie vor für ein Subforum namens "Neu hier / Startprobleme". Da kann man dann die immer wiederkehrenden Einstiegsprobleme oben dranpinnen, ohne daß es alte Hasen nerven würde.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also erst mal ein großes Lob vorweg. Ich finde dieses Forum schon recht genial. So wie es geführt und wie wir auch manchmal in den Arsch getreten werden, ist schon die richtige Mischung.

 

Stellvertretend für das ganze Team - danke  :Smile: 

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Was Sinn ergeben würde, ist so etwas wie häufigste Probleme. 

 

Im Prinzip gibt es sowas ja schon   :Arrow:  1, 2

Mangels Input und akutem Slackertum in Modkreisen sind davon aber sicherlich einige Punkte inzwischen irrelevant, fehlen und/oder sollten mal aktualisiert werden.

Entsprechender Input hierfür wird immer gerne genommen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Ansonsten, Forenregeln lesen finde ich nett, also ich habe dass das erste Mal gemacht, nachdem ich hier schon einige Zeit überlebt habe. Ich denke mal, 90% dessen, was da drinsteht, sollte für einen normalen Umgang in einem Forum selbstverständlich sein.

 

Richtig, sollte ... das gleiche gilt auch für den Code of Conduct und trotzdem gibt es 37 verschiedene Meinungen dazu was nun richtig und was falsch ist.

Teils liegt dies an den unterschiedlichen Kulturkreisen aus denen die Gentoonians zusammengewürfelt sind (dies speziell trifft in den dt. Foren nicht unbedingt zu aber in den internationalen), teils sind die dargelegten Meinungen schlicht naja 'seltsam' und wieder andere brauchen 'harte Fakten' weil sonst Kommunikation mit ihnen schnell aus dem Ruder läuft. Es gibt oft genug Grenzfälle und dort als Mod immer den richtigen Ton zu treffen und/oder härter durchzugreifen ist nicht leicht (wäre es auch nicht mit 17.000 Zeilen Verhaltensregeln)

Unter einem gepflegten Umgang miteinander versteht jeder von uns ein bischen etwas anderes und es gibt manche die gerne Grenzen austesten (politisch korrekt formuliert)...

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Newbies mit Problemen stören mich eigentlich nicht, auch wenn sie immer die gleichen Fragen stellen. Entscheidend ist der Ton und die Einstellung. Also wenn man jemanden nur zeigen muss, wo es steht, dann habe ich da kein Problem mit. Auch wir haben alle mal angefangen und wussten auch nach einem Monat nicht alles. Aber da ist der Ton schon sehr entscheidend.

 

++

----------

## Klaus Meier

Doch, eine Sache habe ich gefunden. Also was mich in diesem Forum am meisten stört, ist die absichtliche Falschschreibung. Also wenn Leute ohne Satzzeichen und Groß/Kleinschreibung einen Sack Buchstaben ausschütten, das finde ich übel. Da versteht man echt nicht, was der Schreiber will.

Genauso finde ich ewiglange Codeteile nervig. Also eine xorg.conf oder vergleichbares. Da hatten wir ja schon mal die Diskussion, ob man sowas einklappbar machen sollte. Also erst mal das Problem am Stück durchlesen und dann nach den Ursachen suchen.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Genauso finde ich ewiglange Codeteile nervig. Also eine xorg.conf oder vergleichbares. Da hatten wir ja schon mal die Diskussion, ob man sowas einklappbar machen sollte. Also erst mal das Problem am Stück durchlesen und dann nach den Ursachen suchen.

 

Ja, die Diskusion ist mehr oder weniger im Sande verlaufen. So wie ich das beobachte, wünschen sich viele diese Option - ich auch. Hier nochmal der Thread.

Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Forum sehr zufrieden. Die Moderatoren, Publikum sowie das algemeine Klima sind ok.

Besten Dank und weiter so!

----------

